# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  كل عام و أنتم بخير بمناسبة السنة الهجرية الجديدة 1434

## GSM-AYA

*  
غدا بداية السنه الهجريه الجديده    الحمد  لله رب  العالمين حمدا طيبا كثيرا مباركا فيه كما ينبغى لجلال وجهه وعظيم  سلطانه  والصلاة والسلام على افضل واشرف مخلوقاتك سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم  وعلى اله واصحابه والتابعين ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين    عام هجرى جديد 1434   كل عام وحضراتكم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد  أسال الله العظيم أن يعيده على أمتنا الإسلامية وهى فى   صحة وعافية و سلامة و سعادة و أمن و أمان   وراحة بال للجميع   المسلمين في شتى البقاع*

----------


## hamza06

_مبادرة جميلة أخى الكريم  للأحتفال بالسنة الهجرية الجديدة
كل عام والجميع بخير  _

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الامة الاسلامية جميعا ب1000خير ان شاء الله كل سنة وانتم طيبين تعود الايام الجميلة يارب...؟

----------


## yassin55

_كل عام والجميع بخير_   _سنه هجريه  سعيده للجميع_

----------


## bodr41

*هنأك الله بخير وجعله عام خير وبركه . ونسال الله عزوجل ان يكون* *عام  هجري مبارك بأذن الله وهو بمشيئته سيكون عام النصر والتحرير والخلاص من كل       قوى الكفر التي دنست واحتلت ارض فلسطين والعراق وافغنستان* *ويوم ذلك يفرح المؤمنون بنصر الله.*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*سنة هجرية سعيدة وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بخير*

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

*هنأك 
الله 
بخير وجعله عام خير وبركه *

----------


## hassan riach

كل عام وانت بصحة وسلامة  اسأل الله ان يجعلها سنة ملؤها الحب والسلام والامن والاطمئنان على كل اهلنا في الوطن العربي خاصة وعلى المسلمين في كل بقاع الارض  وان يلطف باهلنا في سوريا وفلسطين

----------


## امير الصمت

*
‫سنة هجرية سعيدة وكل عام والأمة الإسلامية بألف خير
أعادها الله علينا بالخير واليمن والبركة*

----------


## ighdriss

_كل عام والجميع بخير_   _سنه هجريه  سعيده للجميع_

----------


## ستارالعراق

_كل عام والجميع بخير_

----------

